# Need a Pike Brine



## oleolson (Jun 4, 2009)

I caught a couple northern pike last night and while cleaning them I decided to smoke them this weekend.  Usually I'd just rub some sugar cure on them and let them sit overnight then rinse them off and smoke em but I wanna try something else.  

So if anyone likes to smoke pike and has a good brine or whatever for smoking them I'd appreciate some ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## jaysun (Jun 4, 2009)

This was a brine for a salmon, but should work just fine for a Northern

2 Gal Water
2 Cups Kosher Salt
1 Cup Dark Brown Sugar
4 Tbl. Minced Garlic
2 Tbl Black Pepper

Soak fish for 4-6 hours


----------



## oleolson (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds good Jaysun. Anyone else ever tried smoking pike?


----------



## smokingd (Jun 5, 2009)

Ole I smoke pike all the time as it is the most abundant fish in these parts.  I use a brine much the same as the one mentioned only I add some soy sauce to taste good luck and enjoy


----------



## oleolson (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a try and smoke em up tomorrow.


----------



## oleolson (Jun 7, 2009)

I used the brine and added a couple other things.  Smoked the fish this morning and it turned out Great!  I will definitely be using this brine again.


----------



## creative rock (Jun 7, 2009)

I have done what is called "horsing" different fish, including northern pike.

It is simple... equal amounts of salt and brown sugar, and doesn't hurt to throw in other dry spices.

Put a layer of the "horse" mixture down in a food grade container (non reactive, plastic, glass or ?)... add one layer of fish... another layer of "horse" mixture... layer of fish and so on. at top layer I would put bricks in zip lock baggies to weigh down fish. Store in refrigerator for 24 hours, or longer.

Pull out fish, rinse thoroughly, put on smoker racks, I usually use a fan blowing on fish until I would get a nice pellicle (sp), and then smoke until i get a dry product, sorta kinda a dried fish smoked.

You would be surprised to how much "horsing" brings out the moisture in the fish. The finished product goes great with a hop induced adult beverage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Also a great additive to a salad, and soup when flaked. I have also varied the amount of sugar to salt 2 to 1... 2 being sugar. I have also used this method at times when making beef jerky.

Remember to rinse well... can be very salty.

Matt
aka Rocky


----------

